# Nikon D800 (Refurb) $1999.00



## Majeed Badizadegan (Aug 16, 2013)

Yeah. That's an awesome price. Thought some of you might like to know. I know your wallet/wife/accountant may not like it.

Nikon D800 36 3MP Digital SLR Camera Body USA Warranty Free Shipping Roberts 018208254804 | eBay

I'll also take this time to point out the 5dMark III, although a great camera, is a *heavily bloated *price point and Canon sucks for pricing it so high. But shhh, don't tell Kathythorson, she gets defensive about it ! :lmao:


----------



## Gavjenks (Aug 16, 2013)

1) That link is for an ebay auction for $2400 refurb cameras.  Maybe they changed the price since you posted it, but not showing up as $1999 for me.

2) For people who care about money at all, the Canon 6D is the much more competitive alternative, not the 5D MkIII.  The 6D is just as good as the 5D III, just different (it has slower FPS and fewer AF points, but compensates just fine with wifi, GPS, a better sensor for ISO noise and dynamic range), both are about equally competitive with the D800, and the 6D only costs $1700 *new, *not at all bloated in price like the 5D III definitely, as you say, is.


As is usually the case, the D800 and 6D are about dead level, after you take into consideration that they are both about the same in core sensor and major performance factors, that the Nikon is better in terms of most bells and whistles, but that the Nikon also costs several hundred dollars more to pay for those bells and whistles.


----------



## DarkShadow (Aug 16, 2013)

I rather have a 6D my self but not just from a price stand point but megapixels wise. I see $1999.00 buy it now limited quantity.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 16, 2013)

Gavjenks said:


> 1) That link is for an ebay auction for $2400 refurb cameras.  Maybe they changed the price since you posted it, but not showing up as $1999 for me.
> 
> 2) For people who care about money at all, the Canon 6D is the much more competitive alternative, not the 5D MkIII.  The 6D is just as good as the 5D III, just different (it has slower FPS and fewer AF points, but compensates just fine with wifi, GPS, a better sensor for ISO noise and dynamic range), both are about equally competitive with the D800, and the 6D only costs $1700 *new, *not at all bloated in price like the 5D III definitely, as you say, is.
> 
> ...



Laughing my ass off at this statement "the D800 and 6D are about dead level".

Uh...I think you mean the D600 and the 6D...the two cheap FF cameras...

The D800's sensor performance is vastly superior to what the 6D can manage.

I want some of what you've been smoking these days.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 16, 2013)

I just clicked on the link...
   says $1999


----------



## DarkShadow (Aug 16, 2013)

Good catch Derrel. Yes the 6D is on the level of the D600 not the D800.The D800 is in a totally different league.


----------



## JacaRanda (Aug 16, 2013)

LOL,  here we go again.   :smileys:


----------



## DarkShadow (Aug 16, 2013)

anyone.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Aug 16, 2013)

1. D800 >= 5d mk III

2. D800 < 5d mk III by 1500 dollars with this deal 

3. ?????

4. Profit!


----------



## Juga (Aug 16, 2013)

IDK, Rotanimod, from the work you post on here it seems that your 60D is suiting you just fine...why look? 

EDIT* Sorry, just to clarify that I meant as a tool not as your photographic ability.


----------



## munecito (Aug 16, 2013)

Gavjenks said:


> 1) 2) For people who care about money at all, the Canon 6D is the much more competitive alternative, not the 5D MkIII.  The 6D is just as good as the 5D III, just different (it has slower FPS and fewer AF points, but compensates just fine with wifi, GPS, *a better sensor for ISO noise and dynamic range*), both are about equally competitive with the D800, and the 6D only costs $1700 *new, *not at all bloated in price like the 5D III definitely, as you say, is.



6d really is not better for dynaminc range.

I tested my 2 5d3 bodies and my 6d. They are equal with only one of my bodies loosing a 10th of a stop in one side and gaining it in the other.

Have a look:

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...ne-would-you-recommend-why-2.html#post3024281


----------



## Gavjenks (Aug 17, 2013)

Derrel, I'm not going to type it all out again, but I already addressed the 6D sensor versus the D*800* sensor, not a typo, 800, in this post, which you conveniently never responded to:

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...es-between-canon-eos-30d-60d.html#post3030017

Instead of waltzing around writing down one-liners in various threads and then consistently running away when it comes to any actual evidence, perhaps actually address the real data from your own endorsed website?  DxO Mark's data does NOT support your claims.  It's not even like I'm bringing in numbers from some competitor.  Their own actual data disagrees with their "overall scores" and thus your conclusions, which are obviously based exclusively on their overall scores, not on their actual data.



What the data actually shows is pretty much that D800 is better at low ISOs than the 6D, and equal or in some cases worse at higher ISOs in terms of sensor performance.  In other words, about dead equal for practical purposes.  Maybe 5% different on average here or there, which is meaningless in the logarithmic world of photography.


----------



## Gavjenks (Aug 17, 2013)

munecito said:


> Gavjenks said:
> 
> 
> > 1) 2) For people who care about money at all, the Canon 6D is the much more competitive alternative, not the 5D MkIII.  The 6D is just as good as the 5D III, just different (it has slower FPS and fewer AF points, but compensates just fine with wifi, GPS, *a better sensor for ISO noise and dynamic range*), both are about equally competitive with the D800, and the 6D only costs $1700 *new, *not at all bloated in price like the 5D III definitely, as you say, is.
> ...



That link goes to a post with a bunch of completely unexplained graphs, no images, no methodology, no interpretation, discussion, anything.

Also, from what I can glean from the graphs, you seem to have only tested ISO 200, for some reason?

If you're gonna pixel peep, at least try to put some semblance of heart into it.


----------



## Juga (Aug 17, 2013)

JacaRanda said:


> LOL, here we go again. :smileys:



Derrel and Gavjenks here is your theme song;

An' here I go again on my own
Goin' down the only road I've ever known,
Like a drifter I was born to walk alone
An' I've made up my mind
I ain't wasting no more time

You can thank whitesnake for that.


----------



## kathyt (Aug 17, 2013)

Rotanimod said:


> Yeah. That's an awesome price. Thought some of you might like to know. I know your wallet/wife/accountant may not like it.
> 
> Nikon D800 36 3MP Digital SLR Camera Body USA Warranty Free Shipping Roberts 018208254804 | eBay
> 
> I'll also take this time to point out the 5dMark III, although a great camera, is a *heavily bloated *price point and Canon sucks for pricing it so high. But shhh, don't tell Kathythorson, she gets defensive about it ! :lmao:


Ooooh R, I am just polishing up my little girl right now to take her out for a spin. Can you hear her? Oh wait, no you can't because of that buttery, dreamy silent shutter mode. Sometimes I just don't even know what to do with all of my focal points....I get so overwhelmed with focal points! That ISO, oh my, oh my.......how I love thee! Sometimes as she sits in my hands I think to myself, how did I get this lucky to end up with such a gem for _ONLY $_2999.99 including shipping and a 3 year Mack warranty? Someday R, someday.......


----------



## sandollars (Aug 17, 2013)

Gavjenks said:


> Derrel, I'm not going to type it all out again, but I already addressed the 6D sensor versus the D*800* sensor, not a typo, 800, in this post, which you conveniently never responded to:
> 
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...es-between-canon-eos-30d-60d.html#post3030017
> 
> ...




You have a unique point of view on life and how you see it.  I am not saying it's right or wrong, just that I notice your post contents are often unexpected and a bit surprising to me.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Aug 17, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> Ooooh R, I am just polishing up my little girl right now to take her out for a spin. Can you hear her? Oh wait, no you can't because of that buttery, dreamy silent shutter mode. Sometimes I just don't even know what to do with all of my focal points....I get so overwhelmed with focal points! That ISO, oh my, oh my.......how I love thee! Sometimes as she sits in my hands I think to myself, how did I get this lucky to end up with such a gem for ONLY $2999.99 including shipping and a 3 year Mack warranty? Someday R, someday.......



But at that price I could practically buy 2 d800's. one to take pretty pictures with, and the other to throw at my enemies.


----------



## kathyt (Aug 17, 2013)

Rotanimod said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > Ooooh R, I am just polishing up my little girl right now to take her out for a spin. Can you hear her? Oh wait, no you can't because of that buttery, dreamy silent shutter mode. Sometimes I just don't even know what to do with all of my focal points....I get so overwhelmed with focal points! That ISO, oh my, oh my.......how I love thee! Sometimes as she sits in my hands I think to myself, how did I get this lucky to end up with such a gem for ONLY $2999.99 including shipping and a 3 year Mack warranty? Someday R, someday.......
> ...


Sure....if you wanted to downgrade. You might as well go back to the Rebel. Let me see if I can find you a discount on one of those! Are you always this cheap?


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Aug 17, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> Are you always this cheap?



Yes


----------



## amolitor (Aug 17, 2013)

I am reminded of some story from usenet, where there was some argument about which models of cameras were tougher.

Someone shut it all down by relating a story from WWII in which a journalist, surprised by an enemy soldier, beat him to death with, I think, a crown graphic. Which probably worked fine afterwards.


----------



## kathyt (Aug 17, 2013)

Rotanimod said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > Are you always this cheap?
> ...


I went on a date with this guy one time, and it was our very first date. He was perfect in every way, UNTIL he used a coupon to pay for dinner. We were at the Olive Garden! Complete turn off! Not on a first date! After the first date then no problem, but come on not on the first date! The sad part was was that he drove a freakin Range Rover. You are so that guy aren't you R? You probably would have made me pay half!  

Anyways....if all your lenses are Canon just go buy the damn thing and get over it!


----------



## Ballistics (Aug 17, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> Rotanimod said:
> 
> 
> > kathythorson said:
> ...



Well that's shallow and short sighted lol. He's able to afford the Range Rover because of his use of coupons. 
Meanwhile, he's probably traveling through Europe on all the money he conserved, with another woman,and you're here talking about how much of a turn off it is to use coupons at olive garden lol.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Aug 17, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> I went on a date with this guy one time, and it was our very first date. He was perfect in every way, UNTIL he used a coupon to pay for dinner. We were at the Olive Garden! Complete turn off! Not on a first date! After the first date then no problem, but come on not on the first date! The sad part was was that he drove a freakin Range Rover. You are so that guy aren't you R? You probably would have made me pay half!
> 
> Anyways....if all your lenses are Canon just go buy the damn thing and get over it!



Dude, that guy is totally smart. You should have got down on one knee and proposed right there. 

I rarely ever pay full price for anything. This allows me to have lots of nice things, instead of just a few nice things


----------



## kathyt (Aug 17, 2013)

Ballistics said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > Rotanimod said:
> ...


Yes, I am sure that $12 dollar coupon went a long way toward his $80,000 Rover. I wish him much happiness in Europe with his lover. It was still funny. Call me shallow all you want, but it was still a turn off. Hey, just being honest.


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 17, 2013)

Honestly, i dont know why any serious photographer is messing with the D800 OR the 5DIII if they are really concerned with quality.  They should be shooting medium format. 35mm size... Pffft. 35mm was the economy format of its day.


----------



## Ballistics (Aug 18, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> > kathythorson said:
> ...



Guy was perfect in every way, drove an expensive car, but when the coupon came out at Olive Garden, it was a deal breaker. Nooo, you're not shallow at all lol.


----------



## Gavjenks (Aug 18, 2013)

amolitor said:


> I am reminded of some story from usenet, where there was some argument about which models of cameras were tougher.
> 
> Someone shut it all down by relating a story from WWII in which a journalist, surprised by an enemy soldier, beat him to death with, I think, a crown graphic. Which probably worked fine afterwards.


Those are made out of plywood.  I imagine it wouldn't fare too well actually after a beating.  Especially the ground glass. Although as an instrument OF the beating, for sure effective. And you COULD just use the rangefinder only if you broke the glass, so I dunno, maybe.

A steel monorail view camera though is a much safer bet all around if you expect a good chance of needing to weaponize your camera and then use it immediately. Those things are the ICBMs of the camera world in terms of tank-like-ness.






pixmedic said:


> Honestly, i dont know why any serious photographer is messing with the D800 OR the 5DIII if they are really concerned with quality. They should be shooting medium format. 35mm size... Pffft. 35mm was the economy format of its day.


You're right! I routinely now shoot both 6D 35mm and 4x5 large format since having bought a shiny new shen hao field camera. 

There is obviously a lot of quality that you miss out on though, in some situations, for non-optical reasons: by having your shots cost $1.50 each, and by having your shots weighing a couple ounces worth of film holders to carry around each (+ 5 minutes developing time on average each), + no autofocus, no auto meter, etc.

The result is no HDR or any other sort of bracketing (unless you hiked like 3 hours for that one decisive image). No shots that you are sort of sure might work out but maybe not. No sudden spur-of the moment shots and only very difficult and well-anticipated action shots.  No easy candids or street photos. Blah blah.

Medium format is of course a compromise on all of the above factors, but it's all a sliding scale!




I really can't wait until the days when large format or some equivalent similar digital technology (like multi sensor arrays) become affordable.  That's going to kick a**


----------



## Vtec44 (Aug 18, 2013)

D600 is just as good as the 5DM3 but for about $1500 less brand new...



.... and there goes the neighborhood.


----------



## Juga (Aug 18, 2013)

Vtec44 said:


> D600 is just as good as the 5DM3 but for about $1500 less brand new...
> 
> 
> 
> .... and there goes the neighborhood.



:Waits for response from Derrel and Gavjenks:


----------



## Gavjenks (Aug 18, 2013)

My response is very simple: The 5DIII is stupidly, insanely overpriced. If you care about dollar value at all and prefer a Canon full frame, you should get the 6D, which is not any worse overall than the 5DIII but costs almost $2000 less.  So you should use the $1700 6D as a more reasonable body if you want to compare to Nikon D600 or D800 bodies, not the 5DIII.

The 5DIII is in my opinion an obsolete body and will lose in comparison to those Nikons when you take $$ into account.  The 6D will come out about equal.


----------



## munecito (Aug 18, 2013)

Gavjenks said:


> munecito said:
> 
> 
> > Gavjenks said:
> ...



Ok if I must.

The graphs are generated by sekonic data transfer following the procedure that they outline for creating custom clipping paths for your own camera bodies.

As outlined here: 

http://www.sekonic.com/downloads/DTS_3_08_Software_Guide_English.pdf

You don't need to create one for each ISO and the only reason why it was only done at 200 was because I did not have a more powerful continuous light at that moment. I can easily replicate the test at different ISOs as it only takes 3 photos at indicated exposure, +3ev, -3ev.

If you don't know how to read a clipping path it is not my fault. Learn how to do it instead of repeating what the DXO mark website states.

As a matter of fact you can check that the cameras hold 5.8 stops each until they clip highlights and shadows, but there is an extra 2.9ev up and down the scale that can be rescued if you shot raw. Those are the extra stops that DXO quotes but that in real life they are a bit hard to see. So your real world practical dynamic range is 5.8ev in the three cameras as I said 2 5d3 and one 6d.

The 6d is not better than 5d3. the sensor in it is equal not superior as DXO states.

I also did the test with a 1dx and its dynamic range is less than that on 5d3 and 6d so go figure.

Check the provided link and you will know where those graphs came from.

You can actually download the software and create your own profiles for your camera, providing that you have a Macbeth Color Checker and a light meter, like every other professional. 

Even if you don't have a Sekonic light meter that supports custom profiles at least you will know what to expect from your sensor and you will really shoot within the limits of it instead of leaving it to luck or to what DXO mark says, which merits I don't pretend to take away from, but their test are lab controlled and don't translate well to real life shooting.

As you can see I am not really pixel peeping. If anything I am happy to declare thhe 5d3 and 6d sensor equal disregarding the 0.1ev variation present in one of my 5d3 bodies.


----------



## kathyt (Aug 18, 2013)

Ballistics said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > Ballistics said:
> ...


I said turn off. Turrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrn offffffffffffffffffff! Bitter much?


----------



## Gavjenks (Aug 18, 2013)

> The graphs are generated by sekonic data transfer following the procedure that they outline for creating custom clipping paths for your own camera bodies.
> 
> As outlined here:
> 
> http://www.sekonic.com/downloads/DTS...de_English.pdf


Thanks for the link, but it looks from that website like this procedure is done using grayscale calibrated test sheets.

If so, why exactly are you claiming that it is more "real life-like" than DxO Mark's tests?

I'm all for putting value in real life-like shooting, and routinely pay attention to normal shots of everyday things as a valid and important method of comparison.

But if you aren't doing that -- if you're just shooting test charts, then it seems like you're doing exactly the same thing as DxO Mark, except youre doing it with a garage by yourself following a manual, and they're doing it with engineers in a lab. So why should I trust your results over theirs, which do show significant (sometimes up to 2 stops!) differences between these cameras in dynamic range?

I'm not saying it's impossible to do better than DxO Mark. Far from it. They have some glaring flaws in some of the weird math they do.  But you have to make a convincing case as to why. Not just "It's a product that g ets sold, therefore it must be perfect"


----------



## amolitor (Aug 18, 2013)

Who the heck takes a girl to Olive Garden for a first date?

Also, I do adore arguing about which camera is better than another. The discussion always vanishes up its own butt chasing after details nobody in the conversation even understands, but is perfectly willing to trot out as Evidence That I Am Right. You can make excellent pictures with all this gear, and unless you're doing something very specialized, you are very unlikely to wind up in a zone where the superiority of one over the other in some particular is going to make any difference at all to you.

You're arguing about which car has a higher top speed, and you're all planning to take that performance driving course.. some day.. and then go out to an open track day.. some day after that, but for now you keep it under 70mph almost all the time.


----------



## Vtec44 (Aug 18, 2013)

Based on the logic of some people 6D is about even with the 1D.  lol


----------



## kathyt (Aug 18, 2013)

amolitor said:


> Who the heck takes a girl to Olive Garden for a first date?
> 
> Also, I do adore arguing about which camera is better than another. The discussion always vanishes up its own butt chasing after details nobody in the conversation even understands, but is perfectly willing to trot out as Evidence That I Am Right. You can make excellent pictures with all this gear, and unless you're doing something very specialized, you are very unlikely to wind up in a zone where the superiority of one over the other in some particular is going to make any difference at all to you.
> 
> You're arguing about which car has a higher top speed, and you're all planning to take that performance driving course.. some day.. and then go out to an open track day.. some day after that, but for now you keep it under 70mph almost all the time.


Thanks amoliter! See ballistics some guys still have chivalry around here, and will try to impress a girl on the first date!


----------



## Ballistics (Aug 18, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> amolitor said:
> 
> 
> > Who the heck takes a girl to Olive Garden for a first date?
> ...



LOL @ chivalry = not using a coupon at Olive Garden (or finding a better spot than Olive Garden).  
Sounds like you measure your men by $$$ they spend on you vs who they actually are character wise.


----------



## Juga (Aug 18, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> amolitor said:
> 
> 
> > Who the heck takes a girl to Olive Garden for a first date?
> ...





Ballistics said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > amolitor said:
> ...



Would you take someone out on a first date to Olive Garden? 

I hate to partcipate in this derailment of the thread but I think you are just trying to push buttons at this point. I think Kathy is justified in feeling a bit turned off by a guy who flaunts his possessions but then doesn't dish out for a date. I mean if I had that type of money and was driving around in a Range Rover then I definitely wouldn't use a coupon at Olive Garden on a first date...maybe the second. :mrgreen:

Let's get back on topic... 

the 6D is a great tool...as is the D600, D800, and 5DIII. It is all subjective the companies are winning like Charlie Sheen due to these good products.


----------



## kathyt (Aug 18, 2013)

Juga said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > amolitor said:
> ...


Hallelujah!! I am glad someone else can see the other side of this too. Thank you Juga!!!! I wouldn't care if they used a coupon on the second date either! Also, for the record ballistics...I can take care of myself just fine, and I am also very generous to others.


----------



## Stevepwns (Aug 18, 2013)

DarkShadow said:


> anyone.


----------



## Tiller (Aug 18, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> Hallelujah!! I am glad someone else can see the other side of this too. Thank you Juga!!!! I wouldn't care if they used a coupon on the second date either! Also, for the record ballistics...I can take care of myself just fine, and I am also very generous to others.



I'm an accountant in training so if a girl told me I couldn't use coupons, she'd get dumped!


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 18, 2013)

I would love to have a 5Dm3 but the price and lenses are killer $$$
So for me I'd have to take Kathy out and and pay full price as I stick with my Nikon cheap lens to counter it.




amolitor said:


> ....
> You're arguing about which car has a higher top speed, and you're all planning to take that performance driving course.. some day.. and then go out to an open track day.. some day after that, but for now you keep it under 70mph almost all the time.




fwiw i used to race some SCCA ... Its not how fast but an overall package and compromises for a car.  A Miata can certainly eat up a v8 mustang on a heavy cornered track, straight aways is another matter.  Same with cameras, at least i think so, but I'm still learning.


----------



## Juga (Aug 18, 2013)

astroNikon said:


> So for me I'd have to take Kathy out and and pay full price as I stick with my Nikon cheap lens to counter it.



People are being much too hard on Kathy for this...astroNikon I believe you were joking but she wasn't saying she is high maintenance. What she was saying is that for a guy to be flaunting so much expensive crap why couldn't he have put more effort into the first date. It shows lack of genuine interest is what it was.


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 18, 2013)

I was joking.


----------



## Gavjenks (Aug 18, 2013)

Regarding Olive Garden and coupons:

I would also think hard about going on a second date with somebody who paid at Olive Garden with a coupon, or who went to Olive Garden at all (unless something went wrong like a place was unexpected closed or it started pouring down rain and Olive Garden was 100 yards away).

And the reason is NOT because people should be judged by their money.

The reason is because that's so *obviously *a poor social decision in today's culture, that if the person thinks it is okay or safe to do on a first date, that's a red flag that _they might not have very good social skills or be very well adjusted individuals_. If I were to go out on more dates with them, I would expect to encounter drama, poor communication, etc. due to the same poor social skills.  And THOSE types of things are factors that partners should be judged on.  




It's just like if I were an employer, I would want my employees to have gone to college if possible, even if they majored in basket weaving. Not because I expected them to learn any particularly applicable skills, but just because the very fact of having made it through college proves that you are a fairly well-grounded person who can stick to a basic commitment through to completion, and that you probably have the ability to listen to authority figures well if you have a decent GPA, etc.

Similar concept to the coupon thing. They're both indirect signs of deeper personality features that will matter, even if they aren't that important at face value.


----------



## molested_cow (Aug 18, 2013)

Date aside, I'd use a coupon at Olive Garden as a protest for their food(maybe), but I'd pass the incentive forward to the waiter as tips. So say I managed to save $20 on the food, I will give the waiter $20 more as tips. How's will this fly in your book Kathy?
Still Olive Garden is still not a choice for a date venue. It's not about price... just not right.

Also.... Range Rover? I'd be more impressed if he drives either a MB E-class or a Jeep. A Range Rover is such a "characterless" choice. If you want true luxury you get a luxury car. If you want off road you get a true off roader. Range Rover is for wannabes who happen to have more cash than usual.
Being able to drive an expensive car doesn't mean he's able to afford it. A lot of people, especially in the states, can afford to drive expensive cars because they do it on loans. If he paid it with cash, that's different.


----------



## Vtec44 (Aug 19, 2013)

molested_cow said:


> Being able to drive an expensive car doesn't mean he's able to afford it. A lot of people, especially in the states, can afford to drive expensive cars because they do it on loans. If he paid it with cash, that's different.




This is why I drive a little Toyota Corolla with 250k miles on it, and proud.  I brought it brand new, wrote a check and paid for it in full at the dealer.    I see cars as depreciating assets with no ROI unless I can use it to reduce my taxable income.  If I don't have enough money in the bank to cover it, then maybe I shouldn't be buying it.  If I finance it then it's most likely to free up cash flow for other investments.  

On another note, I rarely use coupons but wouldn't hesitate to do it on a first date for fun.  Why not?  lol


----------



## VABuckeye (Aug 19, 2013)

> Who the heck takes a girl to Olive Garden?



FIFY.  

And thanks to all you regular contributors.  I'm 60 days into DSLR photography and I can't thank you enough for all the information I've gleaned lurking here.


----------



## kathyt (Aug 19, 2013)

Tiller said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > Hallelujah!! I am glad someone else can see the other side of this too. Thank you Juga!!!! I wouldn't care if they used a coupon on the second date either! Also, for the record ballistics...I can take care of myself just fine, and I am also very generous to others.
> ...


We would never work out tiller! I spend waaaay too much money as it is. My account already thinks I am crazy, but then this past year he told me I made a really good "crazy ass move" that he admitted he was wrong about. I asked him to write down the part where he said he was wrong.  He wrote it on his dry erase board with "Kathy the crazy horse" underneath.  He is the polar opposite of me, and that is why I love him so!


----------



## kathyt (Aug 19, 2013)

molested_cow said:


> Date aside, I'd use a coupon at Olive Garden as a protest for their food(maybe), but I'd pass the incentive forward to the waiter as tips. So say I managed to save $20 on the food, I will give the waiter $20 more as tips. How's will this fly in your book Kathy?
> Still Olive Garden is still not a choice for a date venue. It's not about price... just not right.
> 
> Also.... Range Rover? I'd be more impressed if he drives either a MB E-class or a Jeep. A Range Rover is such a "characterless" choice. If you want true luxury you get a luxury car. If you want off road you get a true off roader. Range Rover is for wannabes who happen to have more cash than usual.
> Being able to drive an expensive car doesn't mean he's able to afford it. A lot of people, especially in the states, can afford to drive expensive cars because they do it on loans. If he paid it with cash, that's different.


This is excellent! I love tipping really well, (especially if it is deserved) and I also love when the people I am with do the same! Very creative thinking here.


----------



## hopdaddy (Aug 19, 2013)

Kathy , You should have "Bailed" when he said "Olive Garden" ?  .......First date ,and cookie cutter ?    Not !


----------



## kathyt (Aug 19, 2013)

VABuckeye said:


> > Who the heck takes a girl to Olive Garden?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is pure entertainment right here. You can't pay for this stuff!


----------



## bc_steve (Aug 19, 2013)

There is no European vacation.  The Range Rover was purchased with borrowed money to create the illusion of wealth in order to get a date, but unfortunately there's only enough left in the piggy bank for a discounted meal at the olive garden.  I wonder what would have been in store for date#2?


----------



## kathyt (Aug 19, 2013)

bc_steve said:


> There is no European vacation.  The Range Rover was purchased with borrowed money to create the illusion of wealth in order to get a date, but unfortunately there's only enough left in the piggy bank for a discounted meal at the olive garden.  I wonder what would have been in store for date#2?


One will never know. He is a very well respected individual, and has an excellent occupation. The wealth was not an illusion in this case, but I think he is still single. Go figure.


----------



## munecito (Aug 19, 2013)

Gavjenks said:


> Thanks for the link, but it looks from that website like this procedure is done using grayscale calibrated test sheets.
> 
> If so, why exactly are you claiming that it is more "real life-like" than DxO Mark's tests?
> 
> ...



More doing itin a living room than a garage.

Many cameras will spend their time shooting in garages and living rooms than in labs under controlled situations.

in the mean time you can try to achieve the theoretical 11 stops and convincing people of the 6d superior dynamic range and recommending it because of it. While I shoot knowing its real life limits when shot in a studio, living room or garage and recommendong people to buy it because it is on par image wise with the 5d3 while being cheaper and good enough if you don't do videowork or need the extras that come with the price]


----------

